# Introducing new puppy to older pet



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi everyone . We've finally decided to add to our family and are picking up our new bundle of joy on Friday. It will be quite late when we get back, so plan to wait until Saturday to introduce our new little boy to his new big sister. 

Several sites recommend keeping puppy separated from other dogs for a few days and then gradually introduce them to each other. However . . .Isabella is like Velcro . . .i can't even go to the BATHROOM by myself . So keeping them separate would mean separating myself from Isabella while tending to the puppy.

She's not the least bit aggressive with other dogs . . .in fact, is more likely to tentatively approach a new dog then scamper off if it looks cross eyed at her. Is the separation for several days really necessary?

We'll have an expen set up, so he will only be out and about when closely supervised.

Also, any tips on making certain Isabella understands she's not being replaced would be appreciated.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

from what I understand you can and should introduce them as soon as you want!
And as for Isabella not feeling replaced, you need to actually pay MORE attention to her than to the new puppy. Practically 'ignoring' the new puppy sometimes... make a special point to do and spend quality time with Isabella, so she knows and feels that she is still #1 in your heart. 
Of course I only have 1 hav, so I may be totally off base, but ...


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, Tammy . . .that's my instinctive reaction as well. If she was the aggressive type, I can see dragging it out over days might be the best course. But she's a little lamb and hopefully will warm up nicely to her new playmate.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

We just introduced a puppy to our home, and our 9 year old Hav. Since he is older, he definitely puts the puppy in his place, and will only play with him on his terms. The puppy, Oscar LOVES his big brother... but it's like a human sibling relationship. Buzzy gets annoyed with Oscar, and I can almost see h im rolling his eyes at him. Oscar follows Buzzy EVERYWHERE (which is just on my heels or my husbands heels). Oscar also loves to steal Buzzy's toys, bully sticks, etc. It's very funny- I will give them both bully sticks, the same exact ones, and Oscar just has to have Buzzy's... so he will steal it from Buzzy and Buzzy will walk over and take Oscar's. Repeat. Soemtimes Buzzy gets annoyed and takes them both! They are too funny together and it does take time. They argue like siblings too- barking at each other while playing (or because Buzzy doesn't want to play). OTOH, I have friends that have brought home puppies and they were instantly BFF's. Each case is individual. Let us know how it goes. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Buzzy's Mom . It's interesting that Oscar follows Buzzy instead of you. I've wondered just who this little guy (I THINK we'll call him Watson, at least that's the plan today LOL) will follow, never entertaining the thought he just might be most bonded to Isabella, haha.

She's just so laid back and docile, I just can't see her even getting aggravated, even just a little. It was important to us that our new little guy is docile as well because we didnt want her to feel like she was being railroaded by a more aggressive new friend.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

That's so funny that you say that- Buzzy is extremely docile and laid back... until Oscar gets to him. Oscar is also laid back but he is a puppy and puppies want to play  I think you will just have to observe the dynamic and see. Knowing your girl is like my boy I will be curious to see how it turns out. I will say that Buzzy is vocal and always has been. He taught Oscar to bark a bit, but then Oscar decided he isn't much of a barker and let's Buzzy doing the barking for both of them. It's really cute to see them trailing behind someone. I think as Oscar gets older, Buzzy will be more tolerant. Right now Oscar is just so mischievous! I am so excited for you for this weekend now


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks  we're excited too . . .i just hope Isabella doesn't think her little world just ended. She's the center of our lives right now and knows it LOL


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Nah, Buzzy didn't. And he was my life. He is 9 now and has been with me through several apartments, boyfriends, and now lives in a house with my husband and I. He has always been my baby (and always will be). He still sleeps in the bed with us and knows we love him. You'll see- there is definitely an adjustment period where they have to figure out their places but it will be fine. I think it will be easier for you since Isabella is so young. Buzzy is a grumpy old man!


----------

